# visa processing time



## emuw (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi I am applying for a New Zealand citizen family relationship (subclass461) visa does anyone have any idea how long it may take to be granted once I send it of? Also the form says that if you apply in Australia, which I am since I am on a working holiday visa at the moment, that you must be in the country when the visa is granted, does anyone know why this is and wether they check if you are in the country.
Thanks


----------



## saratoga (Dec 9, 2011)

*461 NZ citizen family relationship temporary visa Australia*

I am a NZ citizen and my partner is English. We've been together over 10 years and are mortgaged with a child. We submitted my partner's visa application to the Australian Embassy and it took 2 days to process! Mailed it in on Monday and had the visa grant number on Friday. Visa's are electronic. No health check was required. Hope this helps anyone else applying for a the same type of visa.


----------



## nilly (Mar 26, 2013)

*461 Processing time*



saratoga said:


> I am a NZ citizen and my partner is English. We've been together over 10 years and are mortgaged with a child. We submitted my partner's visa application to the Australian Embassy and it took 2 days to process! Mailed it in on Monday and had the visa grant number on Friday. Visa's are electronic. No health check was required. Hope this helps anyone else applying for a the same type of visa.


I just received my application acknowledgement, with a note saying it will take 4-6 months to be processed. Not good news! 
I did not get a health check, and am hoping not to be asked for one, as this will only delay the process even further I imagine.
Anyone got a recent timeframe for the 461 visa processing time?
Thanks


----------



## nilly (Mar 26, 2013)

*461 processing time 3 weeks*



nilly said:


> I just received my application acknowledgement, with a note saying it will take 4-6 months to be processed. Not good news!
> I did not get a health check, and am hoping not to be asked for one, as this will only delay the process even further I imagine.
> Anyone got a recent timeframe for the 461 visa processing time?
> Thanks


Update: application sent March 18, acknowledged with letter saying it could take 4-6 months on March 20, visa grant received in post on April 9th!
I am very glad I submitted a thorough application, I am guessing it was speedy as everything was there - I had no request for health insurance or medical.


----------



## leah04 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Nilly, 
Just applied for a 461 visa and got that same e-mail about the 4-6 months (which was shocking...). I'm wondering if you supplied a police check from your home country with your original application? just found out it could take 5 months to get one from Canada which I'm assuming means I can't get a visa until then...


----------



## janicebrown77 (Mar 4, 2014)

saratoga said:


> I am a NZ citizen and my partner is English. We've been together over 10 years and are mortgaged with a child. We submitted my partner's visa application to the Australian Embassy and it took 2 days to process! Mailed it in on Monday and had the visa grant number on Friday. Visa's are electronic. No health check was required. Hope this helps anyone else applying for a the same type of visa.


Hey where you both in nz soil when you applied for your partners 461 visa? If so! And If you don't mind me asking what visa is your partner on in nz. It's just I'm from the Uk married to a kiwi and we want to move to oz, I moved here 2 months ago my husband moved bk from the UK 6 months ago because of work, we have been together 4 years and married 1 year. I'm not worried about the evidence needed I'm more concerned about if we do want to go 

Obviously he needs work before I can apply for this ..?

The time frame I hear from others 4-6 months I just dread being in nz on my own. 

Yours came pretty quickly I am assuming you had work set up so you can sponsor your partner? 

Do you think it would be possible I could go over with him on a holiday visa then apply on Australian soil ??

Many thanks 
J


----------



## clazzo (Dec 4, 2014)

my wife is in the same situation
applied exactly 3 months ago and they say the standard processing time is 3 months, but no news or anything so far. 
we are all going in 12 days, she has tourist visa, with a return ticket booked already. we also applied for permanent residence already, so hopefully PR can be approved while we are in AU, otherwise she has to fly back to NZ, and go back to AU again to activate this stupid 461 visa. F**** knows why it takes so long to be approved, we have no police issues, she is totally healthy (she already did all medical checks)... and easy for us to prove relationship, we are married, have 2 children, own a house together for more than 4 years and she has a permanent visa in NZ.


----------



## janicebrown77 (Mar 4, 2014)

And I'm still waiting. NZ processing seems to be much more efficient, maybe that's because the numbers are higher in Oz, but at least they should update and say processing or something. Hope you both get sorted, I came back a week after being in Oz and actually thought I would have heard by now, but going by this forum, you learn never to assume anything. The more I stay in Nz the more I don't want to leave. Just the whole move sorting a place to stay and jobs is starting to play havoc with my patience. 

Let me know how you get on..

Cheers
Janice


----------



## maryannecatherine (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello, American here married to a Kiwi.  
I just submitted my application April 15 for my 461 visa and am so nervous. I don't know when to expect to hear anything back, even just a notice that they received it would be nice. I am travelling to Oz on May 9th, I have been living there for 9 months on working holiday. I was on a two month visit home when I applied, and I figure I will just travel to NZ and visit my in-laws to be out of the country for the visa grant. It doesn't make much sense to me, but was suggested by DIAC when I called for advice before I left Oz.) 
I hope you guys have had your visas granted by now...

MaryAnne


----------



## janicebrown77 (Mar 4, 2014)

Well let's say it takes a while, I didn't get any contact until 5 months after submitting. I then withdrew my application due to my father in law falling ill here in Nz so I had no choice, I hope all goes well but expect a wait.


----------



## maryannecatherine (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that, Janice. I appreciate your response, at least it means I can worry less about not hearing from them.


----------



## maryannecatherine (Jan 26, 2015)

Update: got an email from my case worker today... hopefully approval comes soon!


----------



## LasBr (Jan 11, 2016)

Update12/jan/16

After reading many comments on foruns and worried about the visa 461 6 months wait, me and my partner decided to get in touch with immigration. We applied on the 30/10/2015 and until yesterday 11/01/15, we didnt have any updates from TTS website. Sent a e-mail to immigration and thats what I got:

Thank you for your enquiry. Our office has received a large number of visa
applications in this subclass and currently we are processing applications
lodged in the month of MAY. 

MAY??? Really??? Not waiting for that. Thats for sure.


----------



## melisso07 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello I was gonna apply with my partner for the visa 461 but your comments scares me a bit did you get anything back now or still nothing ?
Cheers


----------

